# Raw feeding chicken carcass



## Lovemygingers (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi can I please ask for some advice about chicken carcuss as I have alway fed raw mince chicken, tripe and need but have the chance of 30 chicken carcuss but my partner is doubtful about the bones! I personally know raw is fine not cooked but he hates the thought! I have dogue de bordeauxs btw so not small!! Thanks

Also anyone with suppliers Barnsley/rotherham sheffield Doncaster?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely fine. They need a portion of bone if feeding raw so it's essential too.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

mine love chicken carcasses. We have a bullmastiff who can be a bit greedy with them sometimes but she does have to chew these rather than chicken wings that she will swallow whole.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Its ony natural to feel a bit anxious if you haven't fed bone before. Mine have only been having it for about 8 weeks now, chicken carcass was the first bone they had for a few weeks. All of mine crunch them up nicely.

There is a little video on this page of one of the suppliers I use showing how a dog eats a chicken carcass, just scroll down the page. You might find it useful.

Chicken Carcass,Nurturing By Nature,BARF Diet,Raw,Natural,Dog,Pet,Food


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

We haven't tried our seven month DdB with a chicken carcus yet because we think chicken could have been part of her itching. Now lamb bones thats a diifferent matter - she loves em


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Chicken carcasses are a great choice for a bigger breed. Previously my dogs had trouble with chicken necks (being swallowed whole and then thrown up) but never had any trouble with chicken carcasses. I think chicken bones are the least likely to cause any trouble as being from a smaller animal they are less dense and easier to break down. However, I have had trouble with lamb bones (ribs) being thrown up too so for bones I tend to stick with chicken.


----------



## Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Its ony natural to feel a bit anxious if you haven't fed bone before. Mine have only been having it for about 8 weeks now, chicken carcass was the first bone they had for a few weeks. All of mine crunch them up nicely.
> 
> There is a little video on this page of one of the suppliers I use showing how a dog eats a chicken carcass, just scroll down the page. You might find it useful.
> 
> Chicken Carcass,Nurturing By Nature,BARF Diet,Raw,Natural,Dog,Pet,Food


Hi Rottiepointerhouse. I was interested in the link you posted. Am I correct in thinking you get 40 chicken carcasses for £10? How many would I need to feed a 32kg dog per day and do you just freeze them all and leave out overnight the amount you need for the next day?

I am just trying to work out whether I can afford to feed one of my dogs RAW as she has trouble with allergies and her health in general at the moment and seems to have gone off her kibble.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hat - I've never ordered from them on line as they are so local to us so have never bought it by the bag like that but from what it says yes its 40 for £10 but they are not very big - average about 180 - 250 g. I'm quite new to raw feeding so you would need to ask the more experienced people but I have a feeling you would need to feed other stuff as well over the long term. Their minces are mainly chicken based but with a variety of other things such as mixed offal, rabbit, venison, lamb, oily fish etc. They are very friendly and helpful so you could give them a ring and ask them.


----------



## Lovemygingers (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone I'm off to pick them up now. I'm paying £5 for 40! Not sure if a regular thing or if supply else where but if so il let you now more details. I can also get dark meat trim for 70p a kg which I thought was quiet fair!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken carcasses or even whole chickens are much better for a large dog than necks or wings imo. If you're worried about chicken bones ddbs should be able to handle just about any bone as long as they're not weight bearing bones from large animals like cows. They do need bone in their diet but it can be as little as 10%. If you're feeding an all raw diet they really need more variety than just chicken and tripe


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Hat said:


> Hi Rottiepointerhouse. I was interested in the link you posted. Am I correct in thinking you get 40 chicken carcasses for £10? How many would I need to feed a 32kg dog per day and do you just freeze them all and leave out overnight the amount you need for the next day?
> 
> I am just trying to work out whether I can afford to feed one of my dogs RAW as she has trouble with allergies and her health in general at the moment and seems to have gone off her kibble.


I have bought those carcasses from NBN. Yes, you do get 40 for £10, individually bagged and as Rottiepointerhouse says they do vary in size. Mine all went straight into the freezer. My dog only needs half a carcass for a meal so I part defrost a few, cut them in half then refreeze. I then get a portion out the night before I'm going to feed one and let it defrost in the fridge for the next day.

As for how much you'd need for your dog, you just work it into your 10% bone ratio (or whatever percentage bone you feed). According to a chart I've got chicken carcasses are supposed to be 60% bone. So if I gave my dog a portion of carcass weighing 100g then the amount of bone would be 60g and that 60g would go towards the bone ratio of her weekly or monthly allowance (I work out my dog's "menu" over a month).

The only other thing I would say is that the carcasses I received are not as meaty as the picture on their website would have you believe.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Hat said:


> Hi Rottiepointerhouse. I was interested in the link you posted. Am I correct in thinking you get 40 chicken carcasses for £10? How many would I need to feed a 32kg dog per day and do you just freeze them all and leave out overnight the amount you need for the next day?
> 
> I am just trying to work out whether I can afford to feed one of my dogs RAW as she has trouble with allergies and her health in general at the moment and seems to have gone off her kibble.


My 32 kg dog eats 2-3 carcasses as one of his 2 meals per day. I pay about 
25p per carcass too. I split 1kg between 2 dogs so I just defrost 1kg at a time.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I sell off surplus stuff I collect, and do fish minces with veggies, bits of bone, and things like garlic, acv and turmeric as additives. I also sell bags of bones and dried fish skin, mainly pork and beef bones. And I'm over near Holmfirth, so not a million miles away


----------



## Lovemygingers (Feb 3, 2014)

I know holmfirth sleeplion I used to go to the horse and tack sales years ago! Can you let me know if you have anything spare for my dogues and how much please! Any advice greatly appreciated x


----------

